# EMT Dies after being struck by car



## crazycajun (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.emsworld.com/news/10443513/ohio-emt-struck-killed-at-crash


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 28, 2011)

Absolutely tragic!

Scene safety and common sense must always prevail. The second you fail to bring both to your decision making process is the moment you just made yourself a potential statistic.


RIP, thoughts and prayers to her family.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 28, 2011)

Ouch that hits a little close to home. Thanks for posting this to remind us that we need to all be careful out there. My thoughts are with this womans family and friends.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 28, 2011)

Is the driver going to be charged?


----------



## atropine (Oct 28, 2011)

This is unfortunate, but 100 percent preventable, let the professionals on duty do there job. I don't know if she had on any reflective material, which is the standard on all road incidents were I come from, but just a reflective vest could have helped, just my opinion. Thoughts and prayers for her and her family, again very unfortunate.


----------



## Martyn (Oct 28, 2011)

Come on people, we all know BSI scene safe etc. Lets not criticize, make judgement or whatever...none of us were there, none of us knows what happened and the news report informs us of nothing but the death of a comrade. Lets just remember her and thank her for her service.


----------



## Scott33 (Oct 28, 2011)

Flight-LP said:


> Absolutely tragic!
> 
> Scene safety and common sense must always prevail. The second you fail to bring both to your decision making process is the moment you just made yourself a potential statistic.



This.

I do hope those who choose to be particularly vocal regarding the ethical, moral, or (god forbid) 'legal obligation' to stop and render aid when off duty, can give pause for thought and see the senselessness of this and other tragedies like it.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 28, 2011)

atropine said:


> This is unfortunate, but 100 percent preventable, let the professionals on duty do there job. I don't know if she had on any reflective material, which is the standard on all road incidents were I come from, but just a reflective vest could have helped, just my opinion.



Not only is it a standard, it is also federal law and applicable / amended in all 50 States.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 28, 2011)

Martyn said:


> Come on people, we all know BSI scene safe etc. Lets not criticize, make judgement or whatever...none of us were there, none of us knows what happened and the news report informs us of nothing but the death of a comrade. Lets just remember her and thank her for her service.



Excellent point. We have no idea what the situation was. For all we know she might have been trained in traffic control, have been wearing a vest and have done everything right. This is something that could happen to any one of us at anytime, on or off duty.


----------



## atropine (Oct 29, 2011)

Scott33 said:


> This.
> 
> I do hope those who choose to be particularly vocal regarding the ethical, moral, or (god forbid) 'legal obligation' to stop and render aid when off duty, can give pause for thought and see the senselessness of this and other tragedies like it.



I didn't know of anyone who is obligated to render care when off duty, in Cali your not obligated to do so.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 29, 2011)

atropine said:


> I didn't know of anyone who is obligated to render care when off duty, in Cali your not obligated to do so.



Regardless of the cause - a fellow worker passed away and this thread should be for condolences or realizing how lucky we are. Not to question her actions. I wasn't there, you weren't there.

RIP


----------



## Aidey (Oct 29, 2011)

If we never discuss these events we will never learn anything. It is too bad that someone has died, but we can not avoid ever discussing events like these out of some emotionally driven need to absolve the dead of any responsibility for their demise.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 29, 2011)

Aidey said:


> If we never discuss these events we will never learn anything. It is too bad that someone has died, but we can not avoid ever discussing events like these out of some emotionally driven need to absolve the dead of any responsibility for their demise.



This is the "gold star" of the thread!

Yes, it is tragic that an EMT lost her life. The greater issue though is the failure of this trained individual to properly place the essentials of personal safety before the mythical belief that presence equals saving a life. This particular situation is especially troublesome as the EMT was not even performing duties of an EMT within their scope of practice. She was attempting to provide traffic control that, and I'm going out on a limb here, she probably wasn't qualified to perform. Looking into this accident, I have found evidence that she was NOT in fact wearing a reflective vest which is required of EVERY emergency worker on EVERY call that is on a public right of way. Furthermore, as a flagger instructor, I can state that the training individual agencies give on "traffic control" is insufficient and very few know the proper way to set up and control traffic in temporary traffic control zones. In addition, I place doubt on her being properly equipped with the required flag or stop/slow paddle.

Regardless of specifics, this event once again places the reminder to all of us that we need to check our emotions and false beliefs that we have to be everywhere, everytime. Personal safety always comes first, make the decision to deviate from that and you make the decision to accept any fate that comes your way.


----------



## slb862 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear of such a loss.  God Bless her for all her time and duty as an EMT.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 3, 2011)

*Excellent training video*

ttp://www.youtube.com/user/CobbFireVideos#p/search/0/0UwQ8e58IF4


----------

